# 8DIO Annual Composer Contest



## novaburst

Stand out is what the name of the contest is.

Must show case at least one of there instruments.

$25,000 in prizes

What are your thoughts..

Could this be fun .

Will you enter.

Is this the sort of thing you like to hear.

Do you you think you have a chance.

Shall we we just have some fun and join.

So then will you dear to enter.

Is this a waist of time

Do you believe in your self.

Is it really worth it.

By the way Do you even have any 8DIO instruments if not would you think its worth to purchase any just to enter the contest 

Share with us your thoughts
https://8dio.com/2016/09/26/8dio-stand-contest-2016/?utm_source=8DIO+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e56cdecbb0-Stand-Out%2C+Requiem+%26+HT3+Sale.&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bfb160c302-e56cdecbb0-298468241&ct=t%288Dio_sale_requiem_ht3_stand_out%29&mc_cid=e56cdecbb0&mc_eid=975dc1e04e


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Well, I _have_ been needing $15,000 of 8DIO stuff...


----------



## Whatisvalis

The winning track from 2015 was great.


----------



## novaburst

jacobthestupendous said:


> Well, I _have_ been needing $15,000 of 8DIO stuff...


Haha do you think it's a great way to also get your work to heard of a wider audience, 


Whatisvalis said:


> The winning track from 2015 was great.


I remember that it sounded great, my thoughts were on the second place track.


----------



## desert

novaburst said:


> Stand out is what the name of the contest is.
> 
> Must show case at least one of there instruments.
> 
> $25,000 in prizes
> 
> What are your thoughts..
> 
> Could this be fun .
> 
> Will you enter.
> 
> Is this the sort of thing you like to hear.
> 
> Do you you think you have a chance.
> 
> Shall we we just have some fun and join.
> 
> So then will you dear to enter.
> 
> Is this a waist of time
> 
> Do you believe in your self.
> 
> Is it really worth it.
> 
> By the way Do you even have any 8DIO instruments if not would you think its worth to purchase any just to enter the contest
> 
> Share with us your thoughts
> https://8dio.com/2016/09/26/8dio-stand-contest-2016/?utm_source=8DIO+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e56cdecbb0-Stand-Out%2C+Requiem+%26+HT3+Sale.&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bfb160c302-e56cdecbb0-298468241&ct=t%288Dio_sale_requiem_ht3_stand_out%29&mc_cid=e56cdecbb0&mc_eid=975dc1e04e (https://8dio.com/2016/09/26/8dio-stand-contest-2016/?utm_source=8DIO+Newsletter&amp;utm_campaign=e56cdecbb0-Stand-Out,+Requiem+&amp;+HT3+Sale.&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_bfb160c302-e56cdecbb0-298468241&amp;ct=t(8Dio_sale_requiem_ht3_stand_out)&amp;mc_cid=e56cdecbb0&amp;mc_eid=975dc1e04e)




What's with the poor grammar?

And

The

Spaces?


----------



## novaburst

desert said:


> What's with the poor grammar


Grammar is not my strongest point, so you have a point there.

The spaces, I think they were just thoughts, 

And it just sort of typed out like that, wasn't really thinking on how to post it.


----------



## desert

haha, well I understand what you were trying to achieve in your post. It is a massive event anyway :D


----------



## novaburst

desert said:


> haha, well I understand what you were trying to achieve in your post. It is a massive event anyway :D



Do you think you will be taking part or maybe thinking about taking part,


----------



## Batrawi

Guys, is there a subscription process/subscription deadline for this contest? Or do I only have to submit my track within the contest period to [email protected]?


----------



## Lassi Tani

I might be taking part with Misfit Harmonica. So perhaps western style music :D


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Batrawi said:


> Guys, is there a subscription process/subscription deadline for this contest? Or do I only have to submit my track within the contest period to [email protected]?


From the contest website:

*How to enter the 2016 8Dio Stand Out Contest*


Compose an original piece of music, that highlights at least one of our 8Dio instruments. Your composition can use other instruments (ex. we love hearing live instruments, voices etc).
Upload your entry to Soundcloud (Make sure to mention which 8Dio instrument was used in the “description” box and to label the track as “8Dio 2016 Stand Out Contest Submission: “Name of Track” by Your Name)

Send a public link to: [email protected] (Email subject: “8Dio 2016 Stand Out Contest Submission: “Name of Track” by Your Name)
Include your favorite thing to do (besides making music) – which we will use when we post your submission on our social media (ex. Facebook, Twitter)

The submission deadline is December 1 2016 at 11:59 PM PST.

Important: We don’t require specific styles of music – in fact we embrace true originality. Don’t try to be anyone else but … you.

Really important: We totally meant what we wrote above. The last thing we want is a million poor renditions of Hans Zimmer. Let you be you and Hans be Hans.

Share your track on at least one social platform, Facebook, Instagram, etc.


----------



## Batrawi

Just for clarity.. For point #8, is this the public link referred to in point #3?

Sorry for confusing you guys


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Batrawi said:


> Just for clarity.. For point #8, is this the public link referred to in point #3?
> 
> Sorry for confusing you guys


When you post your track on SoundCloud (step #2), you will need to make the track public so anyone can listen to it. You will need to send the link to [email protected] (step #3) and share the link via "at least one social platform" (step #8).


----------



## Jeast

step 8 is weird though. It's not that they can check it


----------



## Zhao Shen

Wow, 8 steps? Don't enter guys, it's too much work and it's not worth it. huehuehuehuehuehue THE VOUCHER SHALL BE MINE


----------



## novaburst

Zhao Shen said:


> Wow, 8 steps? Don't enter guys, it's too much work and it's not worth it. huehuehuehuehuehue THE VOUCHER SHALL BE MINE


Lol


----------



## novaburst

sekkosiki said:


> I might be taking part with Misfit Harmonica. So perhaps western style music :D


I was thinking when taking part in the contest, what will your approach be, will you work on something fresh and new or will you finish off something that you are working on,

Do you feel you have anything great in your existing compressions to use.


----------



## novaburst

@jacobthestupendous thanks for making it so clear, nice.


----------



## Batrawi

Zhao Shen said:


> Wow, 8 steps? Don't enter guys, it's too much work and it's not worth it. huehuehuehuehuehue THE VOUCHER SHALL BE MINE


Ok ok we won't enter. Huehuehuehue he shall be doing a shitty track thinking that there will be no competitors


----------



## Lassi Tani

novaburst said:


> I was thinking when taking part in the contest, what will your approach be, will you work on something fresh and new or will you finish off something that you are working on,
> 
> Do you feel you have anything great in your existing compressions to use.



I think, I'll start working on something fresh, because I haven't used that Harmonica before. But maybe something crazy this time, combining different styles, and main instrument will be harmonica. 

Or like usually, I don't have enough time, and I won't participate, but let's see..


----------



## Batrawi

sekkosiki said:


> Or like usually, I don't have enough time, and I won't participate, but let's see..



Yes you need to give more attention to your trailer track you've been working on.More huehuehue


----------



## Lassi Tani

Batrawi said:


> Yes you need to give more attention to your trailer track you've been working on.More huehuehue



Hahaha , yeah a tough choice. Attend the contest and win it with my amazing harmonica song huehuehue, or continue the trailer track.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Batrawi said:


> Huehuehuehue





Batrawi said:


> More huehuehue





sekkosiki said:


> nd win it with my amazing harmonica song huehuehue,



"There has been an awakening... Have you felt it? The birth of a V.I. Control meme..."


----------



## Batrawi

Zhao Shen said:


> "There has been an awakening... Have you felt it? The birth of a V.I. Control meme..."


...or did you mean mhuemhue?


----------



## thov72

every time in late september the 8dio sale is over ...then comes Troels with his money making machine, THE contest, which costs him, errrrr.....nothing.....and everybody starts buying 8dio stuff at full price like it´s the last chance on earth to "get some". Thats my huehuehuehehehe....
don´t be HANS, be yourself,
but still buy Lacrimosa and while you´re at it, why dontcha take Majestica as well... well now , you just _might _win..._this _time....

http://ericwhitacre.com/blog/advice-for-the-emerging-composer-competitions
after reading this you might do what sekkosiki does and try the harmonica


----------



## Lassi Tani

thov72 said:


> every time in late september the 8dio sale is over ...then comes Troels with his money making machine, THE contest, which costs him, errrrr.....nothing.....and everybody starts buying 8dio stuff at full price like it´s the last chance on earth to "get some". Thats my huehuehuehehehe....
> don´t be HANS, be yourself,
> but still buy Lacrimosa and while you´re at it, why dontcha take Majestica as well... well now , you just _might _win..._this _time....
> 
> http://ericwhitacre.com/blog/advice-for-the-emerging-composer-competitions
> after reading this you might do what sekkosiki does and try the harmonica



Yeah, if I'll enter, I'll just want have fun, and do a quick, and crazy track with a quite a cheap instrument .


----------



## Batrawi

thov72 said:


> every time in late september the 8dio sale is over ...then comes Troels with his money making machine, THE contest, which costs him, errrrr.....nothing.....and everybody starts buying 8dio stuff at full price like it´s the last chance on earth to "get some". Thats my huehuehuehehehe....
> don´t be HANS, be yourself,
> but still buy Lacrimosa and while you´re at it, why dontcha take Majestica as well... well now , you just _might _win..._this _time....
> 
> http://ericwhitacre.com/blog/advice-for-the-emerging-composer-competitions
> after reading this you might do what sekkosiki does and try the harmonica


It's very good marketing IMO and it's a win-win bargain... Troels will make money and you will get the voucher or at least bring more attention to your work


----------



## ScarletJerry

When they say "other instruments," does that allow you to use other libraries from other companies, or do they mean other non-electronic instruments?

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Batrawi

I think they don't care. It's their contest and ur music is labeled with their brand name already... So if ur using other cool instruments that will actually help their product shine more


----------



## novaburst

sekkosiki said:


> Or like usually, I don't have enough time, and I won't participate


Now that sounds familiar, I think the contest atmosphere is nice, I think I would like to participate, and I think 8Dio have given a fair amount of time to mock some thing up pretty decent, now to December,

I think I or more will be inspired if much more from this forum participated but when your in the middle of something it's pretty hard to break away to put your energy into another project,


----------



## novaburst

thov72 said:


> every time in late september the 8dio sale is over ...then comes Troels with his money making machine, THE contest, which costs him, errrrr.....nothing.


They just had a sale 40% off any thing you want plus they gave a free instrument,
This sale was for a whole month.

I think many took advantage of that sale, then just last week they did another 35% off sale

There must be a time when a sale ends, I think they have been fair, 

Then a contest, they say you can use any instruments, 

Nothing wrong with their move if you ask me but as others mentioned it's a good marketing move, you win with some great 8dio library's, that's if you took advantage of the sales, 

They win becuase everyone likes a great contest even if it's just to see who came 1st place.


----------



## calebfaith

I've entered myself into the contest. Just for some fun


----------



## novaburst

calebfaith said:


> I've entered myself into the contest. Just for some fun


Would this be your first contest or have you entered others


----------



## calebfaith

It's actually my first but I've worked on many games and several short films in the past.


----------



## novaburst

calebfaith said:


> Just for some fun




I think this is very important that you have fun and enjoy the contest, that is what makes it worth it.

So I will be looking out for your piece haha so hope your on it


----------



## Arviwan

I'm actually finishing the piece i wrote for the contest...should be ready by next week end.
I'm a newcomer in this field, but really eager to try my best for a couple of years, and we'll see ...
I already own some 8Dio instruments, and even if i don't win a thing, it was a good drive 
Will it be ok to put the link here when it will be online ?


----------



## novaburst

Hope you do well, I sure we are going to hear some crazy out of this world pieces in the contest from all over the world, and I think it is going to be a great time of inspiration. most composers upload there compositions on this forum and share there links all the time.


----------



## calebfaith

Hope you guys don't mind but here's my submission:


----------



## novaburst

Niice submission, key change was masterful, has a great epicness

What 8dio instrument are you using, 
what title did you give it.

Great work @calebfaith


----------



## calebfaith

novaburst said:


> Niice submission, key change was masterful, has a great epicness
> 
> What 8dio instrument are you using,
> what title did you give it.
> 
> Great work @calebfaith



Thanks! It's called Ancient Civilization.

The 8DIO libraries I've used are mainly Lacrimosa (Choirs) and Majestica (Orchestral).

The rest was a mix of EW (Pianos Gold, Hollywood Solo Violin, HB) and Spitfire(HZ01, Labs) + a little bit of the Gravity Expansion Packs.


----------



## novaburst

calebfaith said:


> Majestica (Orchestral).




Oh m my I don't know how many times I go on there web site and just stare for minutes at majestica, that is a nuke of a library, may one day I will own it.

But again great work and also the mix well balanced and clean good luck


----------



## calebfaith

novaburst said:


> Oh m my I don't know how many times I go on there web site and just stare for minutes at majestica, that is a nuke of a library, may one day I will own it.
> 
> But again great work and also the mix well balanced and clean good luck



Haha yeah I felt the same. I got it for 50% off in a sale for V8P members not that long ago otherwise I wouldn't have. Overall its a nice library but it wouldn't be able to stand on its own. I use it as an auxiliary library. It has some awesome strings though!


----------



## novaburst

calebfaith said:


> 50% off




Yakes !!!!!!


----------



## Andrajas

Ah didn't see this thread before! I shared my submission on the forum but it didn't get that much attention hehe, so I hope you don't mind me sharing it here  always interesting with feedback. 

have heard some great submissions so far! Also, very nice track calebfaith. like the melody and the atmosphere!


----------



## calebfaith

Andrajas said:


> Ah didn't see this thread before! I shared my submission on the forum but it didn't get that much attention hehe, so I hope you don't mind me sharing it here  always interesting with feedback.
> 
> have heard some great submissions so far! Also, very nice track calebfaith. like the melody and the atmosphere!



Awesome stuff  Nice clean sound and epic mood. What sample libraries did you use? Also, Is that real vocals?


----------



## John Busby

i think the winner needs to be the guy that used the toy music box and ONLY the music box.... nothing else


----------



## novaburst

Nice piece @Andrajas nice build on the 2nd half of the piece, good luck.

So what 8dio instruments did you use,


----------



## Andrajas

calebfaith said:


> Awesome stuff  Nice clean sound and epic mood. What sample libraries did you use? Also, Is that real vocals?


Thanks mate!  The 8dio libraries I used in this piece was AGE 1&2 and Requiem Choir! Other libraries I used were CSS, Symphony Series Brass, Cinebrass Core (for the horn melody in last part), Albion One, Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds etc. And Yes, its real solo vocal, its my friend singing 



novaburst said:


> Nice piece @Andrajas nice build on the 2nd half of the piece, good luck.
> 
> So what 8dio instruments did you use,


Thank you! Wish you good luck as well if you have entered  I used AGE 1&2 and Requiem Choir


----------



## Arviwan

Hi everyone, i'm back ! 
It took me much longer than planned, but eventually here it is :
[audio]

Hope you'll like it


----------



## novaburst

Nice piece @Arviwan what 8dio did you use, 4:58 haha talk about limit nice!!!!


----------



## Arviwan

Thanks @novaburst 
I used 8Dio : 1969 Piano / Adagio bundle / Majestica / Hybrid Tools 3 / AGE 1 Xylophone
Other instruments : Heavyocity / Orchestral Tools
And it's actually 4'59 !


----------



## Kaan Guner

Are you able to join this with the freebies they are giving RIGHT NOW?

Not that I've read it. It just boggled my mind. Maybe it's the late night effect, sorry.


----------



## novaburst

I would of thought that's ok as long as it is made by 8dio, but you should check


----------



## Batrawi

Great submissions so far!

I tend to believe now that there are so many talented people more than the industry would need 

This was my submission with the 8dio qanun. Arabic/Oriental style just to give you guys a culture shock 

Listen to 8Dio 2016 Stand Out Contest Submission: “I speak Arabesque” by Mohamed El-Batrawi by Mohamed Batrawi #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## SagZodiac

Arviwan said:


> Thanks @novaburst
> I used 8Dio : 1969 Piano / Adagio bundle / Majestica / Hybrid Tools 3 / AGE 1 Xylophone
> Other instruments : Heavyocity / Orchestral Tools
> And it's actually 4'59 !


i have 1969.I like it but i think it has some frequency issue.I always have to clean a lot.Great track by the way.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

All of the tracks on that playlist are standout. Here was one of mine.


----------



## Arviwan

@SagZodiac : i didn't notice frequency issues with the 1969 piano, but what i can say about it is that it lacks some dynamic layers. Thanks for your appreciation 

@Batrawi : nice & original piece !


----------



## SoundChris

Btw - does anyone know who actually won? I didnt take part myself but also cant find any info about the results which confuses me a little bit...


----------



## Arviwan

They extended till december 20th and i believe they haven't announced any winner yet ... but perhaps have i missed something...


----------



## arta

I've been checking their blog for the last month, eight days ago they replied to an inquiry:

_"Hi there,

Your submission is accepted.
We have a closed list with all participants, this list is for sharing on socials.

We are currently working us through all the submissions, we expect more informations end of January.

Thanks"_


----------



## Andrajas

Top 20 is announced. What do you guys think? (My track did of course not make it haha)


----------



## Batrawi

Actually I think they are very good..not from a compositional side though but rather from a mixing side. Most of them succeeded in showing the 8dio' instrument(s) very well.

(By the way my track is in this list which just follows the top 20)


----------



## novaburst

Some great tracks, and congrats on making it to the final i have been checking them out and the track in 3rd place,

By Tolerance sounds very familiar, like i have heard it before.


----------



## novaburst

Batrawi said:


> (By the way my track is in this list which just follows the top 20)



what is the name of your track please


----------



## Batrawi

"I speak Arabesque" posted in page#3


----------



## novaburst

Batrawi said:


> "I speak Arabesque" posted in page#3



Ok yes I did check that out when you posted, very nice piece.


----------



## novaburst

Batrawi said:


> Actually I think they are very good..not from a compositional side though but rather from a mixing side.



I agree with this too the mixing of some sounded great, seems like they put a lot of time on this .


----------



## Jdiggity1

novaburst said:


> Some great tracks, and congrats on making it to the final i have been checking them out and the track in 3rd place, by Tolerance sounds very familiar, like i have heard it before.


It's apparently over a year old, with 11.5k views. So it's quite possible you've heard it before


----------



## Andrajas

Many good sounding tracks I think. However doesn't many of the tracks sound like "much else"`? This Modern Epic/Orchestral style?. They are asking for original tracks, be yourself, not Hans Zimmer but this style still seem to favor in the contest. Cant say I really heard something that I felt like "wow awesome" (which I did others years of this contest). Could still enjoy it tho but just dunno, its a very "narrow" music contest I think.

But congrats to the finalists, gonna be interesting to see who wins.


----------



## Parsifal666

Andrajas said:


> Many good sounding tracks I think. However doesn't many of the tracks sound like "much else"`? This Modern Epic/Orchestral style?. They are asking for original tracks, be yourself, not Hans Zimmer but this style still seem to favor in the contest. Cant say I really heard something that I felt like "wow awesome" (which I did others years of this contest). Could still enjoy it tho but just dunno, its a very "narrow" music contest I think.
> 
> But congrats to the finalists, gonna be interesting to see who wins.



There was some Zimmer in many of the tracks...I'm hearing his influence more and more in the past several years. I'm not entirely tired of it, but (though I'm a big fan of Z) I hope those contestants start listening to other styles/composers more. Otherwise we reach the oversaturation thing.


----------



## AlexandraMusic

I really liked the second track in that list (only listened to 3 so far) Colours of Radiance. Reminded me quite a bit of Shpongle in places


----------



## Kejero

Huh. I gotta agree that pretty much every track in that list qualifies as "epic" music. In previous years there were at least a few different styles among the finalists. You know, stuff that arguably... stood out.


----------



## airflamesred

https://8dio.com/2017/02/23/stand-contest-finalists-selected/
Great theme from the winner and I really liked 4th.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Hm, 8dio's pattern of winners has gotten pretty predictable, I think. Last year's were almost exactly the same way, iirc.

1st place - a track that shines through its creative and nontraditional use of textures and colors.
2nd place - a "cinematic" track with high production value due to excellent mixing, post-production, etc.
3rd place - a track with a lot of character, usually with a very distinctive sound.

Personally I think last year's were a lot more memorable. 1st place was actually astoundingly good


----------



## jononotbono

Well, there's always next year huh. Gives some time to get some practise in! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## airflamesred

jononotbono said:


> Well, there's always next year huh. Gives some time to get some practise in!


No mate, Embertone have just started a comp!


----------



## jononotbono

airflamesred said:


> No mate, Embertone have just started a comp!




Excellent. Well, no time like the present to pile on some more writing! I'll check it out!


----------



## novaburst

airflamesred said:


> https://8dio.com/2017/02/23/stand-contest-finalists-selected/
> Great theme from the winner and I really liked 4th.



Think so too nice piece, lots of colour, seems like judges weren't looking for orchestral as such but some sort of innovation.


----------

